# Gun Show, Raleigh



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Anyone going to gun show this coming weekend in Raleigh?


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I didn't know there was one, but I wouldn't have been able to go anyway since my cousin is getting married in Asheville. Let us know how it goes, won't you?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nope. IMO, the ones at the fair grounds suck and at the last one I went to, a lot of the vendors seemed a bit "sketchy". I'm better off shopping at local shops and on-line.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I go mostly to see if anyone has the ammo I need for my rifle. And it's been months since he saw any range time with me. Ordering it online is just too forbidding for me with shipping costs as they are and I don't have a lot of money to begin with. Plus, I like to see what Classic Arms has to offer at the shows. If something catches my eye I like the idea of leaving with it right away. But I have made the choice to only buy that type of firearm (classic/military surplus) at the show, and hopefully only from Classic Arms. I got screwed once, it won't happen again.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I guess if you're hunting for something in particular, especially if it's a hard to find item, then the shows might be a way to go.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, I don't think most stuff at the gun show is a bargain or even close to it. But my ammo is tough to find and this time around I'm the only one off for the show, so I'm taking a list for other people's nearly impossible to find ammo. At least I'll get my $8 worth of looking around.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> At least I'll get my $8 worth of looking around.


$7 with the coupon in The News and Disturber. :mrgreen:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Todd said:


> $7 with the coupon in The News and Disturber. :mrgreen:


Coupon is also available online. http://www.dixiegunandknifeshow.com/coupon.html


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh, yeah, mom's already got the coupons. She got four, because apparently the folks decided this is a family outing, so the fourth is for me so I can go back alone the next day. LOL!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Oh, yeah, mom's already got the coupons. She got four, because apparently the folks decided this is a family outing, so the fourth is for me so I can go back alone the next day. LOL!


Isn't your mom kind of anti-gun? Are you converting her?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

No, dad's anti-gun. Mom has a rifle. I think mom wants to look for revolvers and dad just likes to go to look at older weapons. He likes my rifle and was almost giggling the day I put an M1 Garand in his hands. He just really hates handguns and doesn't like ammo, either, apparently.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Not sure if any of you went. I went both days. First time I've ever done that. It was actually a decent show this go around. Not a lot of airsoft that I could see, lots and lots of guns on display, very few jewelry and book dealers, only one coin dealer I noticed. The shocker for me was that there wasn't one table I stopped at that I wasn't treated like everyone else. Normally I have to beg and plead for help, but this time was different and most of the dealers even stood there talking shop with me. I actually had a guy asking me what I thought of the S&W 460. Weird. But it was a decent show and very, very crowded. The vendors I spoke to today said they did amazingly well, even those vendors not selling stuff listed by name in HR1022. 

Only bad thing: lack of ammo. There were very few vendors selling ammo this go around, and the ones who had ammo didn't have a lot of it. I actually ran into people saying they were having a tough time finding normally easy rounds to find, like .45 ACP. I found one vendor selling my rifle ammo and bought a few boxes from him. But it was slim pickings.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> It was actually a decent show this go around. .


I'm shocked! Guess there's a first time for everything. Was it Dixie that did the show?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, it was Dixie. Now, today I heard different reviews. A lot of people thought the show sucked. But I still think it was better than any I've seen in the past few years.


----------

